# Refrigerator



## Kathy (Apr 6, 2008)

Our refrigerator on our 2004 Outback has a hole in the line and repairman says either he can replace whole refrigerator for $1200, repair for $700 but doesn't recommend. Or we can buy an apartment size and he'll install it with a handy man doing trim. What is our best option? We purchased insurance from Good Sam this winter but they won't cover it because we can't prove it worked when we closed it up for the winter. What should we do?


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

What line has a hole in it? Also, what's the point in having insurance if they won't cover it? I would press good sam a bit more...That's absurd that you have to have proof... How does one show proof?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The cost the repairman quoted you are on the high side. Shop around.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 6, 2008)

I saw that there was a recall on our refrigerator on a post here. Come to find out it's the problem we're having. We're waiting for a call back from repair person they said to contact who just happens to be the person we had contacted to begin with. I'm surprised he didn't know of the recall. The recall says something about a leak.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Kathy said:


> I saw that there was a recall on our refrigerator on a post here. Come to find out it's the problem we're having. We're waiting for a call back from repair person they said to contact who just happens to be the person we had contacted to begin with. I'm surprised he didn't know of the recall. The recall says something about a leak.


My guess.... he knew about the recall. It might behoove you to see if there is another "authorized" service tech in the area. I don't like it when my service tech doesn't know his product well enough to know it's been recalled. Just my opinion. Good luck!







Also, I would have a pointed discussion with Good Sam about the insurance or specifically the LACK of insurance.


----------

